# Mercury trike ( Ramshorn ?)



## mrg (Jul 6, 2018)

Had to move some stuff around to get my 4th of July bike out so took some pics why the Mercury was out


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Cool trike Mark--let me know when you post in the "For Sale" section V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Jul 7, 2018)

Dang....now that’s cool!!!! @Freqman1 has some decals for that shroud piece.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 7, 2018)

Crazy, is that an old custom job or did it come like that?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Crazy, is that an old custom job or did it come like that?



It came like that. I've seen two others--one is in the "Riding Toys" book (pg 186). V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Jul 7, 2018)

Ya, check out the splines to adjust the handlebars.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 7, 2018)

Murray made some very interesting trikes over the years in their Mercury line, that's for sure. This one is probably their most unique design IMO. Super rare!

Dave


----------



## idighistory (Jan 5, 2021)

mrg said:


> Had to move some stuff around to get my 4th of July bike out so took some pics why the Mercury was outView attachment 835147
> View attachment 835148
> 
> View attachment 835149
> ...



I just found one of these tricycles and I am going to check it out tomorrow.  How much should I pay?  It really looks good and it has a old uggs horn on it too.  Any information before tomorrow will help.  Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2021)

idighistory said:


> I just found one of these tricycles and I am going to check it out tomorrow.  How much should I pay?  It really looks good and it has a old uggs horn on it too.  Any information before tomorrow will help.  Thanks



Without pics can't really say. Condition? Tire size?


----------



## idighistory (Jan 6, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Without pics can't really say. Condition? Tire size?



I am going now to see if I can get it bought.  If I get it I will post some pictures.  Thanks


----------



## idighistory (Jan 6, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Without pics can't really say. Condition? Tire size?



Here are the pictures.  I just got home with it.  It is 2' 4" Tall at the bars.  1' 11" tall at the seat.  1' 7" wide at the back wheels.  Fount wheel is 20" in diameter.  The back wheels are 12" in diameter.  The trike is 3' 2" long.  The color looks like orange and tan in color.  I took a picture under the back step to show the color.  The fount of it has Mercury on both sides of it.  The seal on the seat has Made In USA Troxell Patented.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2021)

Nice trike!


----------



## idighistory (Jan 6, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice trike!



Any idea of what it could be worth?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 6, 2021)

idighistory said:


> Any idea of what it could be worth?



I'll have to recuse myself from commenting on value as I would be a potential buyer if you decided to sell. V/r Shawn


----------



## idighistory (Jan 7, 2021)

Well I am going to sell it.  I have collected things my whole life.  I have metal detected for over 40 years.  I scuba diver for years.  Not for the money, but to try and save history.  Now my age and health is stopping me from doing what I have lived for.  The only reason I picked this tricycle up was to try to get in the hands of someone who would carry it over the goal line for future generations.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 7, 2021)

Looks like you scored a nice one of this model in the larger size. The seat is in excellent condition for being 80+ years old. At 70 years old and having health issues myself, I know exactly what you're saying about age and health putting a damper on the things you enjoy doing.

Dave


----------



## idighistory (Jan 7, 2021)

ridingtoy said:


> Looks like you scored a nice one of this model in the larger size. The seat is in excellent condition for being 80+ years old. At 70 years old and having health issues myself, I know exactly what you're saying about age and health putting a damper on the things you enjoy doing.
> 
> Dave



I am just 66, but heart attacks and broke bones and cancer has took a heavy toll on me.  Before life caught up with me I was able to out work any of these young guys.  I was scuba diving with all these young guys down here and they was always scared I was dead on the bottom of the Tennessee because I would stay down over 3 hours on one tank of air.  Found a lot of VERY valuable stuff, but could not recover it because of the laws.  The government would rather history be lost forever than having it recovered.  I just hope some of the younger people will pick up where I had to stop.  Not for the money,but for history.


----------

